# Totally lost!



## Bighook1 (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm trying to set up an electic model railroad for my Grandkids. Have no experience at all in this area. Bought 3 sets HO and two sets of G scale. All from e-bay and only one HO set works. Not really a problem because I am sure that I can make them all run. My problem is that I do not know what the G scale units are supposed to do. Smoke? Light? Sounds?They are both Bachmann 6-4-0 units. Are there any operator manuals available online or otherwise?


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

If you can work out how to take a picture, and upload it to the forum (there's a couple of topics with hints), I'm sure sone of the knowlegable folk around here will be able to give you all the info you need, or point you in the right direction :thumbsup:

Cheers


----------



## Bighook1 (Sep 12, 2013)

*Thx*

I will get my daughter-in-law to help me upload photos tomorrow.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Please do 
I'm sure someone will know about them.

Worst case, I get to look at some different engines 

Enjoy your weekend guys!


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Be careful with g scale , some are battery operated, ok if that is what you want.
If the G scale is Bachmann and it has smoke there will be a switch under the front boiler cover to turn the smoke on/off.
If any of your locos have lights they will normally come on when you run the train for HO,G or any other scale.
If the train does not work test the transformer/power supply. They are Direct Current for HO and G. Next would be a poor connection on the track. Good luck and have fun, Don


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Get at least ten posts here before posting any pictures. The best thing to do is get the set number off the box and visit the company site. Ho and G normally run on DC.


----------



## Bighook1 (Sep 12, 2013)

*thx*

Thx for the quick helpful information. The units are "Red Rocket" and "Suwannee River" Seem to be very similar. Should I use electical contact jell where track joins together? Do they make screw down clips to hold the track in place? Thx again, in advance for the info!


----------



## Bighook1 (Sep 12, 2013)

*Dumb*

Just realized that it would be cheaper and simpler to just put a screw through the ties. Necessary because my grandkids play rough. 2 and half and 4 and half. We are just about into the rainy season here in BC and they will love playing inside with the trains.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Electrical contact jell is a good idea for longterm conductivity, also make sure track does not go together to easy. Don


----------



## Bighook1 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi Don, I see that you have sent me a couple of private msgs but my computer blocks cookies and I don't know how to turn it off.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

You sent me a private message and I answered you then I got another private message from you thanking me and I answered that. I also got a friend request from you and I answered. Did you get my answers to your private message to me?
It might be simpler just to email me at [email protected] . Don


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

I think the popup is just alerting you, regarding a new PM.


----------

